
Your face is now your boarding pass - everybodyknows
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/10/your-face-is-now-your-boarding-pass-thats-problem/
======
drdeca
Isn’t similar tech being used in China in terrifying ways?

Man, I wish I could remember the details of that, instead of just “I found it
quite concerning”.

~~~
arthurcolle
I'm in Morocco on vacation right now and as I boarded my Air France flight
from Washington D.C. two days ago all the passengers had to get their photos
taken before boarding. Total invasion of privacy, absolutely ridiculous
violation of the 4th Amendment.

Looks like American "social credit" (the Chinese system you are referring to)
has nearly arrived under the auspice of security and "counter-terrorism."

Fuck VeriScan and others that are collecting data on people, it is morally
abhorrent and will certainly be abused.

------
ecares
Please no! Hopefully this will never get legal in Europe.

~~~
RightMillennial
You can already pass customs in an airport through face recognition in the EU.
I don't see it as much of a stretch for it to be extended to boarding.

~~~
YUMad
You mean border control?

You can't, actually. Those passport-scanning, camera-enabled gates are not
automated, they are remotely operated.

~~~
RightMillennial
I meant border control. I didn't realize those gates were operated remotely.

